# sewn lips



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

This is a first for me. I don't know if he slashed at it or I just snagged him under the jaw. Never had a bass buttoned up like this before. I didn't even notice untill I went to lip him and couldn't get a thumb in.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Good hook set!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have had that happen before too. i'll set the hook up and some how the hook is protruding from the bottom of the fish's jaw. not sure how it happens.....


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

castmaster00 said:


> i have had that happen before too. i'll set the hook up and some how the hook is protruding from the bottom of the fish's jaw. not sure how it happens.....


I just spoke with Barry Bonds and Alex Rodriguez about this very thing. They say its probably from all the 'flaxseed oil', 'the cream', and 'the clear' that jcrdust has been rubbing on his wrists and forearms. LAY OFF THE JUICE!!!


----------

